# Diablo's were on fire.



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Aficionado 99 .sent a flaming fire bomb to my front porch,total burn damage.wow a whole box of DIABLO PICANTES 5X50 Calientes,Thats one great BOTL. Now mi have to go put out a fire...good bye for now.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Now that's Generous!Very nice indeed


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hot stuff there!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Love that cigar just kinda hard to find now a days.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

very very nice


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Ecto1 said:


> Love that cigar just kinda hard to find now a days.


That's because it's discontinued, as I am sure you are aware. I believe Famous or CI has them exclusively now. And of course, a few linger at some shops I am sure!

Great cigars IMHO!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've seen some at Belicoso... never smoked one though.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I am not a conspiracy theorist. However, i think they re-banded these sticks and called them Cohiba Black. I liked them alot when they were out.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice these are Hayward's (the one from here) pick of the book in the new catalog!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good work Pierre!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Really NICE!!! Jaw dropping generosity!!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats sexy


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet hit right there


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

the devil made him do it .......Nice Hit


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit! Long time since I had one of those.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Really NICE!!! Jaw dropping generosity!!!!


what Gerry said


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn sweet bomb


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great "devil's" bomb!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Daaamn, those have been aging for at least 2 years now, they were discontinued back in 2006. I'll bet they're tasty. :dribble:


----------

